# View underwater camera from your phone or iPad



## Wallijig (Dec 2, 2013)

See another new piece coming soon. app to view a underwater camera within 100 ft. via wifi.
https://vexilar.com/products/index.php?prodCat=marine&prodSubCat=fishphone

wonder how many phones will get dropped in lake using this app?


----------



## fender66 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's actually a cool idea.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 4, 2013)

GoPro has had something similar for a while now although I'm not sure how well the wifi would do with the camera under water and the phone in the boat. I guess that's the advantage of the cable setup. You d/l the app to your smart phone then you have wifi control and viewfinder capability using your phone. The wifi range is reported to be 600ft (that's above water) although I haven't tested the max range with mine yet. You can record video in 1080P or 10mp still shots, or just use it as camera/monitor setup. 

https://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-silver-edition?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&gclid=CKm8vZzwlrsCFfPm7AodKX0ACg


----------



## fender66 (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually have one of those on my Christmas "Wish List".

GoPro that is.


----------



## wallyandre (Dec 16, 2013)

The camera is still link by a wire to a box and that box is use to send the wifi to you're Iphone or Ipad so you can view the "show" on you're phone or pad.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's a video.

[youtube]G5UyTe_fFI8[/youtube]


----------



## JMichael (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't know where they're fishing, but they have a lot better water clarity than any of the places I fish. :?


----------



## wallyandre (Dec 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336770#p336770 said:


> fender66 » 18 Dec 2013, 13:45[/url]"]Here's a video.
> 
> [youtube]G5UyTe_fFI8[/youtube]



You need the camera in the water wire-link to a box (transmitter) and you're IPhone or Ipad can connect to the transmitter. Look at the pic and you going to see the transmitter over the hole on the right

https://www.aquavu.com/Products/Aqua-Vu-New-Underwater-Cameras/AV-WiFi#


----------



## Butthead (Dec 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336775#p336775 said:


> JMichael » Wed Dec 18, 2013 3:36 pm[/url]"]I don't know where they're fishing, but they have a lot better water clarity than any of the places I fish. :?



That's exactly what I was thinking! I feel I'm lucky if I get 3' of visibility.


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 18, 2013)

We have many bodies of water up north where can see bottom of lake when in boat or on ice in 12'-15' of water. Especially in winter not unheard of seeing past 15'. 
I have been ice fishing 7'-8' looking down hole watching fish swim by.


----------

